# 460



## marc (Dec 6, 2006)

Does anyone know if ruger will be putting out a gun in the 460?


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

I'd highly doubt it. 

First, they'd need an entirely new platform as it's too long for any of thier current platforms. That's some considerable design & engineering. 
Secondly, for what small of a market it would have, Ruger would be sacrificing too large of an amount of it's other production models that remain popular sellers. They have a difficult time now keeping many of thier models sufficiently available. Adding an entirely new platform wouldn't make that any better.


----------

